

How Ideo prototyped their Monster Maker iPhone app - ujeezy
http://metacool.typepad.com/metacool/2010/07/sometimes-its-easy-to-dismiss-the-idea-of-doing-some-prototyping-when-the-thing-were-working-on-is-as-ethereal-as-a-service.html

======
ujeezy
Here's a direct link to the video if the embed doesn't work for you:
<http://vimeo.com/13377903>

